# CMRC spring trial information



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

Open call backs to the land blind
2-5-7-8-9-10-11-13-15-16-17-20-21-25-26-27-28-29-30-33-34-38-39-41-42-43-45-46-47-49-50-52-53-54-55-57-58-59-61-63-65-66-67-68-69-70-76-78-79

Derby results
1. 8
2. 9
3. 1
4. 16
RJ 6
Jams
4
13

Am. Is running at BRG main grounds. Test dog at 745.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congrats, Mike, on Blitz's derby BLUE, way to go!!!!!


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Thanks Kim and thanks to Steve Yozamp and Lynn Troy for all their hard work!


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Congratulations to Mike and Blitz on the Derby win
and to Paul and Lassie with the 2nd!


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

Am callbacks.
2-3-4-10-11-12-24-30-35-39-41-42-44-53-54-58-62.
dog 24 starts at CMRC.


Open callbacks 
10-16-26-27-28-29-34-38-39-41-50-54-59-65-70-78
Dog 78 starts

Q placements
1. 10 
2. 7
3. 5
4. 20
RJ. 22
Jams
8
14
16
24


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Congrats to trainers Steve Yozamp and Lynn Troy for winning the Derby and the Qualifying!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Paul, on Lassie's Derby 2nd! We watched her train and she looks like a good one. Have fun!

rita


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the last series

11,35,39,41,44,58

6 total


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

Open results 
1.34
2.39
3.10
4.50
RJ 59
Jams
16-26-27-28-29-41-54-55-65-70-78

Am results
1. 41
2. 35
3. 39
4. 11

Congratulations to every one that finished.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations to Dennis Pugh on the Amateur win which titled, and & think qualified Air.
Congratulations also to Chuck & Marjie Mize on the Amateur 4th & a Jam in the Open! Great weekend


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats to Nancy & Dennis Pugh on the ametuer win nice to see another Rooster pup with a title Air is a great dog! congrats to Chuck & Marge on the 4th 1/2 point now? ED K


----------



## Shawn Graddy (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations Keith and Danny !!! Way to go Squeeze aka Fire. That's a nice pack of dogs you have.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

meat hunter said:


> Congrats to Nancy & Dennis Pugh on the ametuer win nice to see another Rooster pup with a title Air is a great dog! congrats to Chuck & Marge on the 4th 1/2 point now? ED K



No kidding? Congrats the the Pughs & the Mizes!


----------



## Big River (May 9, 2010)

Congrats to Dennis and Nancy on Heirs big Win! Nice dog with nice owners.


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Congratulations Dennis Pugh & Air for the AM Win/Title, and Qualifying for the Nat. Am. 
We are so happy for you, Nancy, and Air. 
Now On To the Nationals!!!
Best of luck, 
Dave and Lauraine


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Congratulations to Dennis and Nancy on the NEW AFC and qualifying for the Amateur National!!! Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Brother Holland says yea Dot!...you too Fire


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Congratulations to Dennis and Nancy Pugh on Air's amateur win and his AFC. Congratulations on Redwings Jam in the derby.


----------

